# Lil' Stinker....



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2013)

Here's a little 14" sidewalk bike  just got from chucksoldbikes. I removed the wheels and replaced(stuffed) with 16" pneumatics, and added a cross-bar I got from bicyclebones. I just found a guard for her too. Gonna add a drop stand also. bri.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 19, 2013)

That's a cool little thing.
When are you going to post a video of you riding it?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 19, 2013)

*Is that the little crossbrace bb sells*

For about 35 bucks? Please post a couple more pics.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> For about 35 bucks? Please post a couple more pics.




They are new old stock in the sack! Real nice too! $28.00 shipped.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2013)

x-bar................


----------



## bike (Jan 21, 2013)

*ANd now for something completely different...*

My lil Stinker (RIP) 





and another:







Gnite!


----------

